# Zapper2 - L7.41 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW:

PID=0877h 05/27/13 13:55:54
DownloadID:9WKD
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
L741:'AAA1'-'FFB1','L040'-'L740'
New FW:'L741'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'KD[BC].': {ZAPPER2} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's a ViP211z


----------

